# Buyers bewared.........



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Not only millions are on total recall but now they don`t even protect us, only 3 of 7 midsize SUVs perform well in crash tests, http://www.seattlepi.com/news/us/article/Only-3-of-7-midsize-SUVs-perform-well-in-crash-6257096.php
Check your vehicle here, http://www.safercar.gov/
Corporate greed is what really matters, money and the hell with the citizens.
Death Toll Tied to GM Ignition Switch Hits 100
http://www.nasdaq.com/article/death-toll-tied-to-gm-ignition-switch-hits-100-20150511-00914


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

readytogo said:


> Check your vehicle here, http://www.safercar.gov/


Ford Ranger - 4 stars
Ford Windstar - 5 stars
Dodge caravan - 5 stars

No worries at our house, mate


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't really care much about these lists. The cars that I drove till I was about 30, had no safety devices including safety belts, they had Metal dashes, ridged bumper's, absolutely no airbags, Ridged steering wheels, Drum brakes that didn't work at all when they were wet, no power steering, no power brakes, etc.. 

All this safety stuff they put in new cars is great (we pay for it), but the most important safety device in any car is the driver.


----------

